
Natural History of Ashkenazi Intelligence [pdf] - new_time
https://web.mit.edu/fustflum/documents/papers/AshkenaziIQ.jbiosocsci.pdf
======
platform
has it been established, without a doubt, that IQ is a quantitative genetic
trait?

">..We proceed by summarizing IQ psychometrics and IQ as a quantitative
genetic trait..."

~~~
new_time
Many lines of evidence indicate that it is.

